# Around the block..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Heading out this early morning to go "around the block", trying to beat the heat. Predicted to be in the 95-100f range today here in the Gorge, so I'm heading to the high country near Mt. Adams. New teeny little digi-camera so I'll try to post some pics soon. 

Probably one of the best (least traffic, great scenery, good climbing alongside a couple of rivers and in and out of some great canyons) rides in the country...In my humble opinion..

Route ("around the block") starts at Lyle, Wa. just east of Hood River. Northeast, Up SR 142 along the Klickitat River, climb out almost to Goldendale then head NW towards Gleenwood and Trout Lake. Back down into the Klickitat R. and climb out once more. Up over a divide to Trout Lake, at the base of Mt. Adams. Follow the White Salmon R. south again on SR 141 to the Columbia, then east on SR 14 back to Lyle..103miles with some good climbing and only 8 miles with any chance of real traffic along SR 14. 

We should get a NW RBR ride going down here sometime..

Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Some pics on my Picasa page and ...*

Boy! Was it hot! I didn't get started as early as I should have and I dawdled around making images along the way...so by about 2pm as I came east along the river it felt like I was in a clothes dryer or something. 

I was down almost 10lbs...Got out of my chair and 'wham!" double quad cramps...Guess I shoulda drank a bit more at the end..but I was almost home....Dumb, huh?

Go here and click around if you are interested.

http://picasaweb.google.com/dhanson928/RoundTheBlockRide#


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

nice pics, looks like a great route. I love riding in the central part of the state and should try to get down that way


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Where is this Gnarly? E-burgh area? 

Looks great.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Heading out this early morning to go "around the block", trying to beat the heat. Predicted to be in the 95-100f range today here in the Gorge, so I'm heading to the high country near Mt. Adams. New teeny little digi-camera so I'll try to post some pics soon.
> 
> Probably one of the best (least traffic, great scenery, good climbing alongside a couple of rivers and in and out of some great canyons) rides in the country...In my humble opinion..
> 
> ...


Don,
11 of us are doing a 7 day road tour in August in the Adams/St Helens area. A lot of single lane paved roads with great climbs in that area (many have a wash-out that limits auto access--except jeepers who clear the fallen trees).

I'll post some photos.

Some of the great rides for those not familiar with the area:
1. From Iron creek camp up the 26 to windy ridge--out 99 past spirit lake to the end--back out the 99 to the 25 and back down to the cispus and iron creek camp (one of the best decents in addition to the best climb in the state).

2. from Iron creek camp to Iron butte--back down and over to the 23--up the 23 to the end of the pavement--backtrack to iron creek camp.

3. From Lower Falls camp on the Lewis up the 90 to the 23--right on the 23 to Trout Lake--right on the 141 to the 88--right on the 88 and back up to the 90 and left back to Lower Falls camp.

4. From lower falls camp on the Lewis down the 90 to the 25--up the 25 to the 9300--up the 9300 to the end of the pavement and back down to camp (two miles of dirt road may preclude making the complete loop on the 9300--we'll see).

5. From lower falls camp up the 90 to the 88--south on the 88 to the 8851--up the 8851 past mosquito lake--left on the 24 to frog lake--right on the 30 to the end of the pavement and backtrack to camp. 

6. West on the 90 to the 25--up the 25 to the 99--up the 99 to windy ridge--backtrack to camp.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

*Great Stuff!*

I'm an EA6B Prowler pilot by trade and have seen a lot of those same canyons at 500 mph and 500 ft -- I think I like your views almost as much! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

wagsea6b said:


> I'm an EA6B Prowler pilot by trade and have seen a lot of those same canyons at 500 mph and 500 ft -- I think I like your views almost as much! :thumbsup:


 I've seen you guys running practice bomb runs on the Hood River Bridge on your way out to eastern Or.

I've ridden many of the rides mentioned by Swifty..Dozens of great routes available around that area. This time of year the rides around Adams and Mt. St Helens get even more appealing because it's cooler up there.

Don Hanson


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Gnarly,

I was in your neck of the woods today...well at least for a little while 

A group of my teammates and I rode from Welches up Lolo Pass then down into the town of Odel, then up HWY 35 back to HWY 26 then back to Welches.

A little over 92 miles total with a little over 7500 feet of climbing...Just over 5 hours on the bike  It was beautiful up there...but the temps were in the mid 90's and I figure I went through at least 150 oz of fluids today...and needed a lot more but only had 3 water bottles to carry (one in the rear pocket).

That's a tough little ride...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> Gnarly,
> 
> I was in your neck of the woods today...well at least for a little while
> 
> ...


 Hey, that Lolo Pass route...how much of that is unpaved? If it's not too far on gravel, I want to do that one sometime. 

You could also have taken the 'short-cut' through Parkdale (from the Dee mill) and up past Cooper Spur to save being on Hwy 35 and get a little more climbing. I am headed up to Lost Lake this afternoon because it's already 88f here at the river level at 1pm. Hopefully it will be cooler at 6000'.
Don Hanson


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Hey, that Lolo Pass route...how much of that is unpaved? If it's not too far on gravel, I want to do that one sometime.


About 5 miles of Lolo Pass is unpaved. Overall, it's not too bad but there are some big holes in the climb/descent. However none of us flatted or had any real issues with descending it.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm doing "My" loop again tomorrow morning..8am. I ride about 15mph average on these centuries, including stopped time if anyone wants to show up..late notice, I know and the forcast is for 101f..pretty hot.. but we strong...right?
Don Hanson


----------

